# viper car alarm



## JAYD042754 (Jan 11, 2010)

My sons 1982 bmw 750 il has a viper alarm with a key fob(probably as old as the car),battery went dead and was disconnected to be recharged.after I reinstalled it,the car won't start,the alarm goes off with the key in the ignition,and the fob blinks constantly when u try to disarm it by pushing the left button, the red led used to blink once and shut off the alarm,can i disarm this p.o.s. , my neighbours are ready to call the cops! can i just remove the fuse or should I blow the car up and forget about it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

JAYD042754 said:


> My sons 1982 bmw 750 il has a viper alarm with a key fob(probably as old as the car),battery went dead and was disconnected to be recharged.after I reinstalled it,the car won't start,the alarm goes off with the key in the ignition,and the fob blinks constantly when u try to disarm it by pushing the left button, the red led used to blink once and shut off the alarm,can i disarm this p.o.s. , my neighbours are ready to call the cops! can i just remove the fuse or should I blow the car up and forget about it.


 There should be a system over ride button under the dash, simply power ignition on and push the button to disarm it. Than it should start fine, you may have to re program the remotes now too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pull the siren to start to solve the problem and keep the alarm in the vehicle.


----------

